# Ferret Nation



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I think its a ferret nation,but my cousin's ferret got loose like a month ago  and I might be getting the cage for my darling Ollie,I'm so excited!!!I'm sure he'll love it!!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Lucky, I wanna get one! Maybe I might


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

FNs are the best cage EVER! I absolutely love mine. I cleaned it today, and I swear it took me about 20 minutes, and most of that was redecorating. If you use fabric (which is really the only way to do it since the pans aren't deep at all) it's so quick to just take them out, wipe the pans off, and put more down. And you reach every part of the cage without becoming a contortionist. And there is so much room!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

These FN cages sound really good!  I might try getting one myself. How much are they? Can you get them in Australia?
Meghan, I hope you really enjoy it if you get it. Send some pictures if you do!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucky! I saw one at the Petstore near me today (I don't think it was for sale though) and OH. MY. GAWD. I loved it. If I had room for it in my room I would have tried to wheel it out of the store (my mom won't let me get rid of my bed to make room). It was the most awesome cage I think I have ever seen! A bit bigger than I pictured though.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea,they are big,I'm going to make it really colorful!!!I'll post lots of pics


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

lostbutnotforgot said:


> my mom won't let me get rid of my bed to make room


That made me giggle


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

lol that was funny about the bed


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

My mom would never let me get rid of my bed,but I could always move it,lol


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I had to rearrange my room to accommodate my FN ^_^


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Meghan said:


> My mom would never let me get rid of my bed,but I could always move it,lol


Maybe you could get yourself a hammock, to clear the floor space for the FN... :lol:


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish I could,lol,that would be awesome!One of my friends sleeps in their bath tub sometimes,its huge!!they have a tv next to it,and a bunch of pillows and blankets in it.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I wish I could hang some hammocks in here and get some use out of all this dead space :lol:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

lol. I wish I could hang a hammock for me too! Though I don't think my dog or cat would appreciate not having a bed to lay on during the day (mine that is, the have 5 others around the room for them during the night). It's already as small of a bed as I can get while still being big enough for me (twin extra long)! I had trouble finding room in my room for just a 5 gallon fish tank!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm getting the cage!!!My aunt(the one I'm getting it from)says that for one rat its like a condo,not a cage,lol.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Meghan said:


> I'm getting the cage!!!My aunt(the one I'm getting it from)says that for one rat its like a condo,not a cage,lol.


If it's the double one it's a mansion! And if it's the triple one, you've got a castle!  Congrats though, you're super lucky!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You know, with a cage that big.... you could add a rat...  :lol:


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol, I wish I could get an FN cage.
Your very lucky!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm wanting to add a rat,mabe one for Christmas,but so far my mom says no...I could pay for it,but she doesn't want another,even though she'll never have to touch it.


----------

